# Powerline park



## Dobie (Apr 9, 2012)

Anyone from up north going to powerline park in Ohio on sat April 13th? We got crew of about 15 going from New York. Be nice to meet some new riders from the area. It's a good time been there a few times.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I will be there Saturday morning actually a bunch of us and three of us camping Saturday nite will definitely have to get together.I always asked on here but no bites lol. I will be in a silver Silverado New body style with the maroon brute sitting on ol2 and one other buddy with a black zr2 blazer with a black grizzly on it. Where all meeting at sheets by cabelas at seven I think.Think you had video of me last year when I had the terminators on it.


----------



## Dobie (Apr 9, 2012)

Ya we did. Lol. Going with a bunch of guys. One guy will have a mav on 34 terms, outty 1k, mp 700 and one bad *** prarie 360...my buddies got a black denalie with big lift on it we will look for u guys


----------



## Prairiedogger (Feb 27, 2013)

That Bad *** will be pulling the artic scrap right back to the trailer an hour into the ride hope that you guys can keep up


----------



## Dobie (Apr 9, 2012)

Easy there doggie style! Not sure u and ur straight axle crew can hang at powerline!


----------



## Prairiedogger (Feb 27, 2013)

U know they like it doggie style..... aint no way ill break an axle unless I have axle paddles....


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Time will tell about who's getting pulled back haha. I want to see that mav in the cat tail pond.


----------



## loughy (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm ready

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums...778A19C-7669-000000D94B002996_zpsbbf888f8.jpg


But I found an issue any ideas on a fast fix?

http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums...DF15DFD-7669-000000D92CA130F1_zpsb7a767b2.jpg

Read diff. Rear bottom mount. Broke the diff case instead of the bolt.


05 grizzly 660
Homemade speakers
Homemade snorkels
27" bear claws
Fender protectors
Rear seat/beer box


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Man Iam missing out big time wish. Could make this ride to ride with all you guys this sucks.


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobie (Apr 9, 2012)

Not too sure about cat tail pond and the Maverick, we lost a grizzly to the pond last time and I came close to loosing the MP...we will see

---------- Post added at 08:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------

Not too sure this pic is gonna work but some guy fab a brace out of a motorcycle handlebar mount, bolted it to frame then to top of diff threw stock bolt hole I believe? Sorry not to familiar w grizzly.


----------



## Dobie (Apr 9, 2012)

14691d1344180686-660-grizz-scan0001 Photo by dobie12 | Photobucket


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

jprzr said:


> Man Iam missing out big time wish. Could make this ride to ride with all you guys this sucks.
> 
> 
> Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


Wish you could be there hey at least I can show you some pics hahaha.


----------



## loughy (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks guys misdirected threw a mount together for me. Thanks again!! 


05 grizzly 660
Homemade speakers
Homemade snorkels
27" bear claws
Fender protectors
Rear seat/beer box


----------



## loughy (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry misdirected from griz central.


05 grizzly 660
Homemade speakers
Homemade snorkels
27" bear claws
Fender protectors
Rear seat/beer box


----------



## Dobie (Apr 9, 2012)

Glad to hear u are up and running


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Me too.....


----------



## Misdirected (Apr 11, 2013)

You are welcome anytime I decided to just start one on here and see ya on Saturday.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Misdirected said:


> You are welcome anytime I decided to just start one on here and see ya on Saturday.


Thanx for helping out bud. I want to see this lifted grizzly Saturday.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

For everyone going to powerline Saturday do you want to set a time to meet up at the highwall pond how about 1 or 2 pm.


----------



## Misdirected (Apr 11, 2013)

brutemike said:


> Thanx for helping out bud. I want to see this lifted grizzly Saturday.


Not a problem man just like helping people out. It's just a little grizzly lol


----------



## loughy (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh boy now your talking to mike..... I see trouble Saturday who can go deeper


05 grizzly 660
Homemade speakers
Homemade snorkels
27" bear claws
Fender protectors
Rear seat/beer box


----------



## Misdirected (Apr 11, 2013)

Lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Haha not me well not in the cattail pond that thing has some deep spots from the tractor tire trucks. Don't forget you have to brake in those virgin snorkes.


----------



## Misdirected (Apr 11, 2013)

I got to test mine also done some testing today didn't find any leaks on mine so fingers crossed

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------

All this rain hopefully we got some good mud but hell I haven't seen it when it was dry lol


----------



## Dobie (Apr 9, 2012)

We lost a grizzly in that pond lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Its going to be a cold ride in the am its only 36 rite now but going to 55.


----------



## Prairiedogger (Feb 27, 2013)

Misderected u need some training wheels on that grizz to keep it on all fours.... dogger was all good brother no snorkel needed


----------



## Misdirected (Apr 11, 2013)

Man I need something lol I need a new frame lower mounts for the a arm gave up and the tires were buckling under I swer it wasn't my fault lol


----------



## Dobie (Apr 9, 2012)

DOGGIE STYLE!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Misdirected said:


> Man I need something lol I need a new frame lower mounts for the a arm gave up and the tires were buckling under I swer it wasn't my fault lol


Yea something major was going on that wheel just kept folding over. I actually made the whole day and didn't brake any thing.


----------

